# how to compile new BSD Distro



## Security-Defensive (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi 

I want create my own FreeBSD distro. How to find FreeBSD kernel source? I must download via SVN? Compile new BSD distro, Please help to start this project.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2010)

You can get sources from any FreeBSD install medium, or download them using csup(1). See The Handbook. Note that FreeBSD is a complete operating system -- it is _not_ a kernel with 3rd party userland. It is one integrated whole. It is _very_ different from what Linux calls a 'distro'.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 25, 2010)

Or grab all of the ssys.?? in ftp://ftp2.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.1-RELEASE/src/ (wget() is great for this), cat(1) them together and tar(1) out the resulting stream (or file)*.

*(see ftp://ftp2.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.1-RELEASE/src/install.sh for how this is done canonically)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2010)

And once you get the hang of building world and building/installing ports you can have a look at the scripts in /usr/src/release/. You can use those to create your own "RELEASE".


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 25, 2010)

Not sure if this will help you:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/article.html

You could locate the scripts used to create the current crop of livecd's there may be some in the ports.

As DD mentioned referring to BSD as a distribution is incorrect.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 25, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Not sure if this will help you:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/article.html
> 
> You could locate the scripts used to create the current crop of livecd's there may be some in the ports.
> ...



Agree, but on other hand:
BSD = Berkly Software Distribution


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 25, 2010)

As I think about it, why not just install FreeBSD and take advantage of jail(8) to custom tailor a redistribution?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails.html

Also, if you have the inclination, check out what GhostBSD, PC-BSD, & DesktopBSD have done.  I'm not suggesting you should (or even want to) imitate them, but getting an idea of what they changed and how they changed it will help you.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 25, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> GhostBSD



I just have to say I watched that vid to the right on that site and couldn't stop laughing. It's to funny.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi. One idea came to my mind. If I take FreeBSD, build all that I want and create iso of the distro? As backup iso witch will install my Customised Freebsd. It is possible?


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 25, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Hi. One idea came to my mind. If I take FreeBSD, build all that I want and create iso of the distro? As backup iso witch will install my Customised Freebsd. It is possible?



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/fbsd-from-scratch/index.html


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 26, 2010)

I saw it quickly (I will read it now) but is telling to set it up on an empty partition. If I want to do it iso?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Agree, but on other hand:
> BSD = Berkeley Software Distribution



Of course, but that was 'distribution' in its most literal and physical meaning: tapes being sent out ....


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If I want to do it iso?


Have a look at the scripts in /usr/src/release/.


----------

